# Trying to gain some weight.



## thester7 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey guys. I'm needing some help. I'm 5'2 and 105 lbs. I'm trying to get up to 115-120 lbs. I know I need to eat about 3000 calories a day. But I don't know what to eat. Can I get some help with a weekly meal plan? And as far as shakes, what would you suggest? I'm starting to work out to keep toned also. I don't wanna turn into a fat blob. Thanks for any suggestions. :thumb:


----------



## b_mac (Jul 29, 2012)

105lb?! First off don't worry in the slightest about turning into a "fat blob", its not gonna happen anytime soon trust me.

What you need to do is eat everything( oats, spuds, burgers, chicken, steak and pizza)you can possibly fit into your mouth and then wash it down everytime with a pint of full fat milk.

Next thing is to see and can you find a good PTI and learn how to lift properly and dont be the 90% of gym users who dont know the differnece between lifting a weight and training with a weight.

Last thing you can do is forget about keeping "toned" that word means nothing... you either build muscle or loose body fat in this game, thats it.


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

One thing that helped me, and still does help me. Is oats.

Ultra Fine Oats. Morning foods sell 25kg oat flour for 22quid delivered.

Flavour is with either some protein, (makes the shake thicker) or lately I have put hot choc powder in with a spoon of coffee. Tastes excellent and is extremely cheap.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Jecko said:


> One thing that helped me, and still does help me. Is oats.
> 
> Ultra Fine Oats. Morning foods sell 25kg oat flour for 22quid delivered.
> 
> Flavour is with either some protein, (makes the shake thicker) or lately I have put hot choc powder in with a spoon of coffee. Tastes excellent and is extremely cheap.


How do you go about ordering from them mate?


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

Just eat what an average man eats a day


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Dux said:


> How do you go about ordering from them mate?


When I did it, think it's the same mate.

You have to order over the phone. They take your details all over the phone but the money doesn't come out until the day before they arrive.

I used them no problems and know others have too. They will ask if you are a supplier or just want them for yourself haha.

And for the rest of your food, chicken sandwiches. I love flapjacks so theres something else. Steak, beef, turkey.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Jecko said:


> When I did it, think it's the same mate.
> 
> You have to order over the phone. They take your details all over the phone but the money doesn't come out until the day before they arrive.
> 
> I used them no problems and know others have too. They will ask if you are a supplier or just want them for yourself haha.


Is is these guys?

http://www.morningfoods.com/


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Dux said:


> Is is these guys?
> 
> http://www.morningfoods.com/


It is indeed mate. It's the oat flour you want for putting in your shakes mate.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Jecko said:


> It is indeed mate. It's the oat flour you want for putting in your shakes mate.


Brilliant, thanks


----------



## thester7 (Mar 28, 2013)

b_mac said:


> 105lb?! First off don't worry in the slightest about turning into a "fat blob", its not gonna happen anytime soon trust me.
> 
> What you need to do is eat everything( oats, spuds, burgers, chicken, steak and pizza)you can possibly fit into your mouth and then wash it down everytime with a pint of full fat milk.
> 
> ...


Okay thanks. That was helpful. And I already do eat tons of stuff, I have a really fast metabolism.


----------



## b_mac (Jul 29, 2012)

thester7 said:


> Okay thanks. That was helpful. And I already do eat tons of stuff, I have a really fast metabolism.


No probs bud. I used to say I ate loads and used my metabolism as an excuse, until I seen what loads of food actually looks like on a table in front of me. Been growing ever since I had my diet nailed.


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Dux said:


> Brilliant, thanks


Glad to help. Guessing you want oats 

And yeah @thester7 I was the same. Always saying ah my metabolism kills me when trying to gain weight. But really, I wasn't eating enough. Take a few days and write down everything you eat. And yes, the calories, proteins, fats etc. When I finally did this I was eating around 2400 on a usual day. Saturdays when I would let myself go and have maccys I could push 4000. But once I sat down and got my basic meals in. (Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner). I then moved on to adding in shakes between meals, and a meal before bed. (Actually usually a couple glasses of milk haha.


----------



## thester7 (Mar 28, 2013)

Jecko said:


> Glad to help. Guessing you want oats
> 
> And yeah @thester7 I was the same. Always saying ah my metabolism kills me when trying to gain weight. But really, I wasn't eating enough. Take a few days and write down everything you eat. And yes, the calories, proteins, fats etc. When I finally did this I was eating around 2400 on a usual day. Saturdays when I would let myself go and have maccys I could push 4000. But once I sat down and got my basic meals in. (Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner). I then moved on to adding in shakes between meals, and a meal before bed. (Actually usually a couple glasses of milk haha.


So milk is good for gaining weight?


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

thester7 said:


> So milk is good for gaining weight?


Each to their own I guess mate, some may say hell no.

But I mean, come on, course it is. Go for full fat, look how many calories are in a pint of that. 360 or something? Plus 100g oats. 388cal. Flavour with some hot choc powder, gotta add 50 for that I guess.

798. Have 3 a day you wont stay small for long.

Another good'en is nuts.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Its all diet mate, I was training for a year without the correct diet drinking weight gain shakes everyday but not eating my 6-7 meals a day, was more like 3!

You need to sit down and create a clean bulk diet. You need to take into consideration what foods you can deal with and fit them into your diet. I was around 9stone 10 when i started. If you want results you have to put the work in! you want to eat every 2.5 - 3 hours foods like rice,oats,chicken,steak,eggs,tuna you need around 4000cals a day and 1.5grams of protein per pound of body weight. You can take weightgain shakes if you want but dont make the mistake i did by thinking if i drink 2 a day i dont need to eat as much. Thats why they call the products "Supplements"

Its all down to you mate depends how determined you are.

Example- In mark wahlbergs new film "Pain&Gain" the actor managed to gain 45pounds. He reckons he had a 24hour diet and was eating 10times a day! waking up at 2am in the morning for more food lol

Take it easy to start with and build the food intake up each week. you will get used to it.

Now GO..EAT!


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

haza1234 said:


> You can take weightgain shakes if you want but dont make the mistake i did by thinking if i drink 2 a day i dont need to eat as much. Thats why they call the products "Supplements"


I kind of disagree. Not getting into a debate here but, some are also called Meal Replacements.

Some people simply cannot or do not have time to eat so many times a day. They can say, well make time, all they like but if work restraints stop you eating, thats that.

Plus, you could eat a chicken breast, rice, and veg. And consume 500 cals. Or I could take a shake, containing oats, and milk. And consume 700 cals. I know the latter is a lot easier for me at work. Calories are calories in my opinion.

Eat every 2.5 to 3 hours is just one of those things every article you now read seems to have in it. And everyone seems to preach it, which keeps it going. IMO. But only a handful of people, again IMO will actually stick to it because of whatever reason. Like said in my post above, I don't see the problem in getting your 3 main meals in and adding in shakes between.

Calories are calories at the end of the day.

Not to mention this guy is 7.5 stone. If it were down to me I would tell him to raid the cupboard and eat whatever is in site. Because right now he just gotta add mass.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

You don't need to eat every 2 hours and have hundreds of meals a day. Just get the calories down you however many meals you have and you will grow. Diet is 95% of this.


----------



## thester7 (Mar 28, 2013)

haza1234 said:


> Its all diet mate, I was training for a year without the correct diet drinking weight gain shakes everyday but not eating my 6-7 meals a day, was more like 3!
> 
> You need to sit down and create a clean bulk diet. You need to take into consideration what foods you can deal with and fit them into your diet. I was around 9stone 10 when i started. If you want results you have to put the work in! you want to eat every 2.5 - 3 hours foods like rice,oats,chicken,steak,eggs,tuna you need around 4000cals a day and 1.5grams of protein per pound of body weight. You can take weightgain shakes if you want but dont make the mistake i did by thinking if i drink 2 a day i dont need to eat as much. Thats why they call the products "Supplements"
> 
> ...


Haha thanks!  I love Mark Wahlberg!


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

thester7 said:


> Haha thanks!  I love Mark Wahlberg!


Haha yeah hes a good actor.

Good luck with the bulk mate. Id have to agree with some of the above...Yes eat alot of sh*t lol

I was frying everything when i was 9.10 egg fried rice and all sorts yes i got bigger but i had NO definition on me. I scrapped it of and cut down with a nice clean bulk i lost weight but gained clean mass in the end i'd say i look 100 times beter

If you just wanna grow muscle eat good. If you wanna gain weight eat crap lol

You are what you eat...You eat Sh*it you will look like sh*t


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

MF88 said:


> You don't need to eat every 2 hours and have hundreds of meals a day. Just get the calories down you however many meals you have and you will grow. Diet is 95% of this.


What you mean?? lol

Hes more than likely got a very high metab? For this reason if you eat small meals (not large) every 3hours you metab line will stay level helping to gain weight. if you eat at 9am then dont eat from 9am till 4pm your metab line will drop down. You need to keep a consistent line.

Heres an example: Your building a fire and you throw one big log on (being a large meal) nothing happens. But if you feed the fire with small bits of wood the fire burns!! you need to keep adding the bits every few hours if you dont the fire will go down (like your metab line)

Ex Pt for the Royal Marines told me this.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Jecko said:


> I kind of disagree. Not getting into a debate here but, some are also called Meal Replacements.
> 
> Some people simply cannot or do not have time to eat so many times a day. They can say, well make time, all they like but if work restraints stop you eating, thats that.
> 
> ...


The reason why you eat every 3 hours is in my previous post above^^^^

Yes it may work for some with a slow metab but if its high you need to eat regular


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

haza1234 said:


> The reason why you eat every 3 hours is in my previous post above^^^^
> 
> Yes it may work for some with a slow metab but if its high you need to eat regular


My point was not that you should not eat for 6 hours. My point was that you don't need to eat whole foods every 3 hours.

Calories are still calories whether you eat them or drink them.

What I was saying is, you can eat at 8am. Shake at 10am. Eat at 1pm. Shake at 4pm etc etc.

100g oats and full fat milk is imo just as good as a meal if you are stuck for time, or cannot force feed it down just yet. You calorie intake is taken throughout the day, what you eat, what you burn etc. Its simple stuff if you eat 4500 cals, and only burn 2000 cals in the day. At the end of the day you have 2500 cals remaining, whether you got those in every 3 hours, or you got them in in two sittings surely?

I have never heard of a metabolism line? Any links? (Actually interested)


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Jecko said:


> My point was not that you should not eat for 6 hours. My point was that you don't need to eat whole foods every 3 hours.
> 
> Calories are still calories whether you eat them or drink them.
> 
> ...


yeah i agree with what you have said thats would work 

Im not sure theres an actual line in reality.. i know it can vary through out the day like if you dont eat much and have a bar of chocolate it will spike you metabolism. My friend noes alot more about this than me. he swears by it lol


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Jecko said:


> My point was not that you should not eat for 6 hours. My point was that you don't need to eat whole foods every 3 hours.
> 
> Calories are still calories whether you eat them or drink them.
> 
> ...


Just done some research and its actually if you want lean gains only. Helps burn fat. So in what you said you are right

i copy and paste this from a website-

2. Schedule and eat five to six small meals per day. This has you eating every three to three and a half hours. Your metabolism likes to know it isn't going to run out of energy and it uses past experience as its indicator. So if you only eat one to two meals per day, your metabolism prepares for that by storing excess energy to use during the long periods between and does this in the form of fat. However if you get on a schedule of eating five to six small meals per day, your metabolism recognizes this and realized that it doesn't have to store excess energy because it knows it is going to get more very soon, so it burns off the excess energy helping you get leaner.


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

So in that case it would work in taking the oat shakes in between the other 3 meals? Have 3 shakes. 6 meals. Or 6 portions to consume calories?

I only say what I say because I was a skinny 9 and half stone, and up to just under 14 stone in just over a year. From simply smashing my face with oats and other food obviously. haha.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

When I first joined in here, my weight was 110lbs but obviously changed my diet completely because I wanted to gain some weight. Right now, my weight is 120lbs considering the fact I've only been on the diet for four weeks and have been doing cardio almost everyday as well as some some light weight lifting.

Here is my usual diet:



Currently I'm trying to get rid of the McDonalds and replace it with eggs, chicken and fish which I don't really like but obviously have to eat if I am to go any further...


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Jecko said:


> So in that case it would work in taking the oat shakes in between the other 3 meals? Have 3 shakes. 6 meals. Or 6 portions to consume calories?
> 
> I only say what I say because I was a skinny 9 and half stone, and up to just under 14 stone in just over a year. From simply smashing my face with oats and other food obviously. haha.


That's some good gains mate. FairPlay

What's your diet like then?

Yeah oats are good


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

cgospodinov said:


> When I first joined in here, my weight was 110lbs but obviously changed my diet completely because I wanted to gain some weight. Right now, my weight is 120lbs considering the fact I've only been on the diet for four weeks and have been doing cardio almost everyday as well as some some light weight lifting.
> 
> Here is my usual diet:
> 
> ...


That diet is utter sh'te.

You need a total rethink. Crisps 3 times a day with white bread peanut butter sandwiches?

Where did you think this up from?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Dux said:


> That diet is utter sh'te.
> 
> You need a total rethink. Crisps 3 times a day with white bread peanut butter sandwiches?
> 
> Where did you think this up from?


Okay mate. I was told that I could eat pretty much anything lol. Anyway, I'll make a separate thread so I can get some advice...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

cgospodinov said:


> Okay mate. I was told that I could eat pretty much anything lol. Anyway, I'll make a separate thread so I can get some advice...


It's just empty calories. The sooner you get a decent diet sorted, the better off you'll be.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

haza1234 said:


> Its all diet mate, I was training for a year without the correct diet drinking weight gain shakes everyday but not eating my 6-7 meals a day, was more like 3!
> 
> You need to sit down and create a clean bulk diet. You need to take into consideration what foods you can deal with and fit them into your diet. I was around 9stone 10 when i started. If you want results you have to put the work in! you want to eat every 2.5 - 3 hours foods like rice,oats,chicken,steak,eggs,tuna you need around 4000cals a day and 1.5grams of protein per pound of body weight. You can take weightgain shakes if you want but dont make the mistake i did by thinking if i drink 2 a day i dont need to eat as much. Thats why they call the products "Supplements"
> 
> ...


What a brilliant name for a film, nice to see I'm inspiring others still  lmao


----------



## thester7 (Mar 28, 2013)

haza1234 said:


> Haha yeah hes a good actor.
> 
> Good luck with the bulk mate. Id have to agree with some of the above...Yes eat alot of sh*t lol
> 
> ...


And if I wanna gain weight and add muscle? Not too much muscle. Ima girl, don't wanna look like a dude.


----------



## thester7 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. What could be a good shake that I could take?


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

thester7 said:


> And if I wanna gain weight and add muscle? Not too much muscle. Ima girl, don't wanna look like a dude.


Well you have to have an image in your head of how you would like to look.

I'd say get your calories in you won't fail to gain. Oats, fish, brown rice, chicken...ect

Maybe buy a weight gaining shake.

Aslong as your eating loads and going the gym you will look good. Muscle will put your weight up and so will eating

Lol you won't look like a bloke you will be fine.

If you just want to add fat whole milk is good.

Don't go too crazy on the cardio


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

thester7 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. What could be a good shake that I could take?


If you want crazyyy calories mutantmass is good I put loads on. 1200 calories a shake lol, can be very sickly thou.

I'd go with a lighter shake one that's easy to drink and not to filling

There's lots of good shakes just look how many cals are in there and try not to get anything with too much sugar in


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

shake thats cheap and easy. get protein powder (whatever you want) add oats let it soak up fr 5 mins or so drink it up add whole milk tons of kcals and cheaper and better than any "Mass" shake


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jecko said:


> So in that case it would work in taking the oat shakes in between the other 3 meals? Have 3 shakes. 6 meals. Or 6 portions to consume calories?
> 
> I only say what I say because I was a skinny 9 and half stone, and up to just under 14 stone in just over a year. From simply smashing my face with oats and other food obviously. haha.


Thats impressive! :thumbup1: I would also like to know what your diet is like. Whats your height?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Sod clean at your weight. Just eat everything that happens to walk past you. If it's dead eat it. If it's not dead, kill it then eat it


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Sod clean at your weight. Just eat everything that happens to walk past you. If it's dead eat it. If it's not dead, kill it then eat it


She's a female last thing she wants is to look like **** lol


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

haza1234 said:


> She's a female last thing she wants is to look like **** lol


In which case only eat the dead things


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> In which case only eat the dead things


Haha


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

haza1234 said:


> What you mean?? lol
> 
> Hes more than likely got a very high metab? For this reason if you eat small meals (not large) every 3hours you metab line will stay level helping to gain weight. if you eat at 9am then dont eat from 9am till 4pm your metab line will drop down. You need to keep a consistent line.
> 
> ...


As long as you hit your daily macros it doesn't matter.


----------

